# Who is the biggest?



## olly5764 (May 13, 2007)

O.k. , I am probably going to be shouted down by folks for being childish, but out of idle curiosity, I was wndering who here has the largest body measurements? Is there anyone here over 100 inches around any point?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 13, 2007)

So does the winner get a blue ribbon like in the state fair?


----------



## TCUBOB (May 13, 2007)

And sold off to the highest bidder?



ThatFatGirl said:


> So does the winner get a blue ribbon like in the state fair?


----------



## Tooz (May 13, 2007)

Oh, wow, look at 'im now, It's Zuckerman's famous pig ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 13, 2007)

^^^Radiant


----------



## Waxwing (May 13, 2007)

Salutations!

That's SOME PIG!


----------



## Waxwing (May 13, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> And sold off to the highest bidder?



And then eaten for dinner. Damn 4H.


----------



## Ample Pie (May 13, 2007)

my attitude is like a thousand inches around.

i win.


----------



## Waxwing (May 13, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> my attitude is like a thousand inches around.
> 
> i win.



And that means we're eating you for dinner. So a win is really a loss in this case.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 13, 2007)

Bob=Fine dining.



Waxwing said:


> And then eaten for dinner. Damn 4H.


----------



## love dubh (May 13, 2007)

And Soupy's cuteness is unmeasurably large, so make room on the table for her as well.


----------



## Ample Pie (May 13, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> And that means we're eating you for dinner. So a win is really a loss in this case.


you assume I wouldn't enjoy such a thing, when in fact I'm taking this whole "fat and eating a lot" to the next level--from eating dinner to being dinner. Extreme feeder here. When I do my fattening, I do it actively..wahahaha.

or something.

Also Soup is HUGE on cuteness.


----------



## Waxwing (May 13, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> you assume I wouldn't enjoy such a thing, when in fact I'm taking this whole "fat and eating a lot" to the next level--from eating dinner to being dinner. Extreme feeder here. When I do my fattening, I do it actively..wahahaha.
> 
> or something.
> 
> Also Soup is HUGE on cuteness.


 
Soup is gargantuan cuteness. 

And I'm inviting you both over for dinner.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 13, 2007)

^^I will come too if you invite me..........





















and don't serve those damn butter cookies


----------



## Waxwing (May 13, 2007)

^^ duh, guest of honor!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 13, 2007)

I'm only 64 inches...*sigh* I guess I loose..lol


----------



## Waxwing (May 13, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm only 64 inches...*sigh* I guess I loose..lol



Oh yeah I forgot that there was a genuine question at the beginning. Oooops.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 13, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> ^^ duh, guest of honor!!










TERRIFIC!!!!!!


*still channeling Charlotte's Web*  :kiss2: :bow:


----------



## Waxwing (May 13, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> TERRIFIC!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *still channeling Charlotte's Web*  :kiss2: :bow:



I'll make Templeton bring the booze.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 13, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Oh yeah I forgot that there was a genuine question at the beginning. Oooops.



I just had to throw my hotness out there 


I'm narcissistic that way


----------



## Ample Pie (May 13, 2007)

does that mean it's now appropriate for me to say _eat me!_?


----------



## Ample Pie (May 13, 2007)

ahem.

*behaving*

at my largest point, I'm 74 inches around. Unless I'm lying down and then I'm 1100 feet above sea level.


----------



## Waxwing (May 13, 2007)

^^ Always throwin' out your hotness and distracting us from the Charlotte's Web threads. Sheesh.

edited to add: you too, rebecca! jeez you guys some of us are trying to talk about cartoon pigs now.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, well, if you add up my waist, hips and thighs I figure you get to, if not near, 100 so just stick an apple in my mouth and set the oven for "juicy and delicious." I'm not a runner, so you don't have to worry about Bob being all tough and stringy.



Waxwing said:


> Oh yeah I forgot that there was a genuine question at the beginning. Oooops.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 13, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> ^^ Always throwin' out your hotness and distracting us from the Charlotte's Web threads. Sheesh.
> 
> edited to add: you too, rebecca! jeez you guys some of us are trying to talk about cartoon pigs now.



Sorry..gotta be all up in your grill with the hotness..it's just how I roll..lol

OK OK..I'm done lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 13, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Yeah, well, if you add up my waist, hips and thighs I figure you get to, if not near, 100 so just stick an apple in my mouth and set the oven for "juicy and delicious." I'm not a runner, so you don't have to worry about Bob being all tough and stringy.



Juicy and delicious sounds so hot............do you still have that tarp and hose? :batting:


----------



## Waxwing (May 13, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> do you still have that tarp and hose? :batting:



I'm a little hurt that you don't remember leaving those at my place.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 13, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I'm a little hurt that you don't remember leaving those at my place.




Now it won't let me rep YOU  


*curses loudly under her breath*


----------



## MissToodles (May 13, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Juicy and delicious sounds so hot............do you still have that tarp and hose? :batting:



cook it low and slow.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 13, 2007)

For you, GEF, I can run over to Target and get another......I lent my good set to Waxy.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Juicy and delicious sounds so hot............do you still have that tarp and hose? :batting:


----------



## CleverBomb (May 13, 2007)

Courtesy of (who else?) Icanhascheezburger.com

-Rusty


----------



## love dubh (May 13, 2007)

Well, I don't want to brag....but....

my wang is HUGE.


Ladies, gentlemen, the line forms to the left, thx....


----------



## Chimpi (May 13, 2007)

I am ninety-nine (99) inches around in one area that counts.

... That reference was open, and I decided to steal it. Also, I'm one (1) inch too small for any special gratification from the original poster, so it's all good.

*EDIT:* love beat me to it by _one (1) minute!!!!!_ Here's to illegitimate prospects!


----------



## Waxwing (May 13, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Well, I don't want to brag....but....
> 
> my wang is HUGE.



Dubh is not lyin'. She has to roll that shit up like a garden hose, y'all. And it reaches all the way to my back lawn, if you know what I'm sayin'.


----------



## Santaclear (May 13, 2007)

Over here, I wear 102-inch shorts! (_Wakes up.)_


----------



## supersoup (May 13, 2007)

love dubh said:


> And Soupy's cuteness is unmeasurably large, so make room on the table for her as well.





Rebecca said:


> you assume I wouldn't enjoy such a thing, when in fact I'm taking this whole "fat and eating a lot" to the next level--from eating dinner to being dinner. Extreme feeder here. When I do my fattening, I do it actively..wahahaha.
> 
> or something.
> 
> Also Soup is HUGE on cuteness.





Waxwing said:


> Soup is gargantuan cuteness.
> 
> And I'm inviting you both over for dinner.



:blush::wubu: :blush: :wubu: :blush: 
sheesh kids. that's mighty nice of yas.

and i'd so win. my awesomeness is loads fatter than rebecca's tude. it's a bajillionty inches around.

where's my ribbon and cake?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 14, 2007)

My waist is about 300 inches. At least. And I've got these Tweety bird ankles. I'm like a reverse Kelli Grl. I know, you're jealous.

Soup is huge on cuteness, even minus a 300 inch waist and Tweety ankles.


----------



## Waxwing (May 14, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> My waist is about 300 inches. At least. And I've got these Tweety bird ankles. I'm like a reverse Kelli Grl.



:smitten:




somemorecharacters


----------



## love dubh (May 14, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> My waist is about 300 inches. At least. And I've got these Tweety bird ankles. I'm like a reverse Kelli Grl. I know, you're jealous.
> 
> Soup is huge on cuteness, even minus a 300 inch waist and Tweety ankles.



Someone was watching Kathy Griffin, eh?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 14, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Well, I don't want to brag....but....
> 
> my wang is HUGE.




post pix plz kthx


----------



## wrestlingguy (May 14, 2007)

olly5764 said:


> O.k. , I am probably going to be shouted down by folks for being childish, but out of idle curiosity, I was wndering who here has the largest body measurements? Is there anyone here over 100 inches around any point?



I'm still waiting for you to post back and say "c'mon you guys!! I really just wanted to know this!"

At least you knew in advance what the results would be.........a cold, heartless group we are here in Dims. No personal edification allowed here, especially of the idle curiousity kind.


----------



## Ample Pie (May 14, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> I'm still waiting for you to post back and say "c'mon you guys!! I really just wanted to know this!"
> 
> At least you knew in advance what the results would be.........a cold, heartless group we are here in Dims. No personal edification allowed here, especially of the idle curiousity kind.


oh pish, much of it was just silliness, which proliferates lots of threads.

also, just a tip, girls don't like being treated like nameless members of herds.

I realize this might not be a lesson handed down, but take me at my word.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 14, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Someone was watching Kathy Griffin, eh?



Caught. Damn.


----------



## love dubh (May 15, 2007)

S'okay. I won't tell.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 15, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm only 64 inches...*sigh* I guess I loose..lol



yay for actually answering, Missy! 



wrestlingguy said:


> I'm still waiting for you to post back and say "c'mon you guys!! I really just wanted to know this!"
> 
> At least you knew in advance what the results would be.........a cold, heartless group we are here in Dims. No personal edification allowed here, especially of the idle curiousity kind.



I kind of agree here, in so much as I am sick to the back teeth of seeing people's questions or posts be mocked. This IS the WEIGHT board, and Olly posted in the correct place for his question. I saw nothing wrong with his question either.



Rebecca said:


> oh pish, much of it was just silliness, which proliferates lots of threads.
> 
> also, just a tip, girls don't like being treated like nameless members of herds.
> 
> I realize this might not be a lesson handed down, but take me at my word.



It was silliness at the expense of the OP, to mock his question. I am female and I don't think his question treated me like a namleless member of a herd. It was a simple question, and in the correct part of the forums to ask it. He also did not specify girls in his question, maybe you assumed he just meant females, I assumed he meant anyone and was curious about who is biggest. If people have a problem with a question which is clearly within the rules of the forums, maybe it's better to go elsewhere than try to make the OP feel stupid. Yes threads often go off-topic due to silly fun but this was done immediately *because* of the OPs query. 

Apologies for making serious the thread tone.


ps. Olly, approx 76 inches around at my biggest point


----------



## Ample Pie (May 15, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> yay for actually answering, Missy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I *didn't* assume anything. I *didn't* even address my comments to him--except the one where I answered his question--albeit in a silly way.



Rebecca said:


> ahem.
> 
> *behaving*
> 
> at my largest point, I'm 74 inches around. Unless I'm lying down and then I'm 1100 feet above sea level.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 15, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I *didn't* assume anything. I *didn't* even address my comments to him--except the one where I answered his question--albeit in a silly way.



I apologise Rebecca, I was referring to your comment about girls not liking being referred to..... but I see now it was wrestling guy you were talking to. lol I also apologise for the *'s, I hate that there is no tone of voice on here and when I do caps I feel like Im shouting, like some old deaf guy.


----------



## altered states (May 15, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm only 64 inches...*sigh* I guess I loose..lol



Only the spelling bee.


----------



## Damon (May 15, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> yay for actually answering, Missy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't see any problem with his question either. He sounds like he's curious to know some of the largest measurements of some of the ladies on here. Alot of the models who have paysites list their measurements why.......... because SOME guys really wanna know.


----------



## Tooz (May 15, 2007)

I think women don't want to be fap material like that.

Honestly, I got this impression:

"How big is the fattest chick here? Ohhh... *fapfapfap*"

Ergh.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 15, 2007)

Tooz said:


> I think women don't want to be fap material like that.
> 
> Honestly, I got this impression:
> 
> ...




After seeing things like "The fattest top 10" which is a listing of the heaviest women in the world, I have to wonder the same myself. However, Katy did make a point that he didn't ask for females specifically- just who is the biggest. 
That in itself, though, could be seen as insensitive by some- while others are okay with it. People had the choice whether or not to participate in the thread though 
I also saw the light humor of some of the posters as okay..... it makes things more fun, imo


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (May 15, 2007)

i believe i am the biggest


oh wait we did that joke already SORRY DUDEZ


----------



## supersoup (May 15, 2007)

why can't we respond how we see fit? those that were comfortable answering did, and those who weren't didn't. i honestly haven't the slightest clue what my measurements are, or i'd have thrown them in with my banter with the other posters. no big deal either way is it?

it's just the internet. new mantra.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 15, 2007)

supersoup said:


> why can't we respond how we see fit? those that were comfortable answering did, and those who weren't didn't. i honestly haven't the slightest clue what my measurements are, or i'd have thrown them in with my banter with the other posters. no big deal either way is it?
> 
> it's just the internet. new mantra.



Because it's more fun if you properly respond to my thread: BBWs, Post Pictures of Yourself in 80's Workout Gear with Big Hair!


----------



## Ample Pie (May 15, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Because it's more fun if you properly respond to my thread: BBWs, Post Pictures of Yourself in 80's Workout Gear with Big Hair!


Bring on the Pat Benatar; I feel frisky!


----------



## Tina (May 15, 2007)

Damon said:


> I didn't see any problem with his question either. He sounds like he's curious to know some of the largest measurements of some of the ladies on here. Alot of the models who have paysites list their measurements why.......... because SOME guys really wanna know.



Hmmmm... Okay then, since we're talking girth here... Boys please measure. Us women want to know who has the fattest dick. SOME girls really wanna know.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 15, 2007)

tres huevos said:


> Only the spelling bee.



yeah..I totally suck at spelling..but my 64 inches of hotness totally makes up for that..lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 15, 2007)

Tina said:


> Hmmmm... Okay then, since we're talking girth here... Boys please measure. Us women want to know who has the fattest dick. SOME girls really wanna know.




YESH!!!!!

*makes note to self to make thread asking for biggest penor measurements- extra rep points for pixors*


----------



## Ample Pie (May 15, 2007)

> I want more out of life than to meet a pretty face and sit down on it.



I don't mind at all being fap material, however I do prefer it be for someone with whom I have at least a little shared history. I'd like to know his or her name and for him or her to know mine. I know, I'm a DEVIANT!


ps: Ruby, think nothing of the use of *s, I wasn't using them in my sentence to call you out, but because I use them when I want to make a word more emphatic but am too lazy to bold or italicize it--I'm so used to doing it myself, I didn't even notice you'd done it.


----------



## Waxwing (May 15, 2007)

I didn't respond in a goofy manner because I thought the question inappropriate, but because I was full of beans that day. 

I fully expected someone to seriously answer it sooner or later, which is great.

Taking the piss is just part of the hazing.


----------



## Damon (May 15, 2007)

Tina said:


> Hmmmm... Okay then, since we're talking girth here... Boys please measure. Us women want to know who has the fattest dick. SOME girls really wanna know.



mines about 7 inches around. I'm kind of a stump when it comes to penis size. I havent actaully measure my dick in a while but the next time I get a woody I'll try to remember to bust out the tape and give you the REAL numbers.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 15, 2007)

Damon said:


> mines about 7 inches around. I'm kind of a stump when it comes to penis size. I havent actaully measure my dick in a while but the next time I get a woody I'll try to remember to bust out the tape and give you the REAL numbers.




Remember what I said about pixors.......


----------



## Damon (May 15, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Remember what I said about pixors.......



whats a pixor?


----------



## love dubh (May 15, 2007)

It's all about thickness, anyway....



What? Don't look at me like that. o.o;


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 15, 2007)

love dubh said:


> It's all about thickness, anyway....
> 
> 
> 
> What? Don't look at me like that. o.o;



I'm still waiting on you to post pixors too.......


----------



## Damon (May 15, 2007)

for real, whats a pixor???


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 15, 2007)

Damon said:


> for real, whats a pixor???




LOL- I'm scared to tell you because you might do it 


So.... nevermind


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 15, 2007)

Damon said:


> for real, whats a pixor???



Netspeak for pictures.


----------



## Ample Pie (May 15, 2007)

Tina opened a window, GEF opened the door, Jack propped it open.

Why do I feel like a storm's a'blowin'?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 15, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> Tina opened a window, GEF opened the door, Jack propped it open.
> 
> Why do I feel like a storm's a'blowin'?




Well, maybe I can do that hot wax thing I was talking about over in Hyde Park at least.....


----------



## Damon (May 15, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Netspeak for pictures.



C'mon now, I'm not gonna post a picture of my dick. Besides I thought you couldnt post nude pics on here.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 15, 2007)

Damon said:


> C'mon now, I'm not gonna post a picture of my dick. Besides I thought you couldnt post nude pics on here.




LMMFAO!!!!!!!!!!


hehehehehehehehehehhehehehehehhehe



It was a joke Damon- sorry for any misunderstanding :bow: :blush:


----------



## Damon (May 15, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> LMMFAO!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> hehehehehehehehehehhehehehehehhehe
> ...



no sweat, if my wife wouldnt get mad I would probably do it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 15, 2007)

Damon said:


> no sweat, if my wife wouldnt get mad I would probably do it.




Lol- after I saw how you responded to Tina's post- I was betting that you would so that is why I got worried about telling you what pixors were   :bow:


----------



## Ample Pie (May 15, 2007)

I don't want to know how big around the various penes of dims are, I want to know what they weigh. Come on, gents, how much do your wieners weigh?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 15, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I don't want to know how big around the various penes of dims are, I want to know what they weigh. Come on, gents, how much do your wieners weigh?




I'm going to split my side if you make me laugh any harder....


----------



## Damon (May 15, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I don't want to know how big around the various penes of dims are, I want to know what they weigh. Come on, gents, how much do your wieners weigh?



You ladies are a trip


----------



## Waxwing (May 15, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I don't want to know how big around the various penes of dims are, I want to know what they weigh. Come on, gents, how much do your wieners weigh?



I'm thinking we can use the information when we go pick up on college boys.


----------



## Ample Pie (May 15, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I'm thinking we can use the information when we go pick up on college boys.


it'll be our own personal fact finding mission.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 15, 2007)

Well, you see, that varies......do you want the gorged or the ungorged weight? Because the flow of blood adds weight.....

It's the classical dilemma of the laden vs. the unladen swallow.



Rebecca said:


> I don't want to know how big around the various penes of dims are, I want to know what they weigh. Come on, gents, how much do your wieners weigh?


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 15, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Well, you see, that varies......do you want the gorged or the ungorged weight? Because the flow of blood adds weight.....
> 
> It's the classical dilemma of the laden vs. the unladen swallow.



GREAT. Now, in my head, they all have wings. 

Thanks a LOT, Bob. 









ETA: Yay for Flying Graffitti Penis making the top of the page!


----------



## Damon (May 15, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Well, you see, that varies......do you want the gorged or the ungorged weight? Because the flow of blood adds weight.....
> 
> It's the classical dilemma of the laden vs. the unladen swallow.



How would I weigh my dick when i had a hard on????? I think we should go with the "hard on VS ginsu knife contest". I think I could win.Against the knife that is.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 15, 2007)

Thats the difference between men and women here. 80% of the women get pissed when a guy asks their measurements, 20% are quite unphased, however 80% of men love to tell theirs!


----------



## Blackjack (May 15, 2007)

Tina said:


> Hmmmm... Okay then, since we're talking girth here... Boys please measure. Us women want to know who has the fattest dick. SOME girls really wanna know.



Don't we already have a thread about this in the Clubhouse?

If not, I say we make one.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 15, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Don't we already have a thread about this in the Clubhouse?
> 
> If not, I say we make one.



ooooh us commoners not good enough for you, Kevin?? Some of us can't afford to go "where the big kids play". :huh:


----------



## Blackjack (May 15, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> ooooh us commoners not good enough for you, Kevin?? Some of us can't afford to go "where the big kids play". :huh:



Ssshhhhhh. I'm just trying to do my bit of recruiting.


----------



## Santaclear (May 15, 2007)

I still say I'm the biggest. My 103-inch rump was the biggest back when we cared about such things. And now my 21-pound Johnson (ungorged, just cut it off and weighed it - can they be recycled?) is the most cumbersome cock on the plane.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 15, 2007)

I thougth it was a totally legit question, I just didn't answer because I know I'm not biggest. LOL 

74 at my biggest point.... short of 100 by a stretch.


----------



## Damon (May 15, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Thats the difference between men and women here. 80% of the women get pissed when a guy asks their measurements, 20% are quite unphased, however 80% of men love to tell theirs!



Well men and women are just different. And I just don't have a problem with telling the truth or at least the truth the way I see it. By the way Ruby if there ever is an opening for a bbw hand model you should go for it!!!


----------



## Ample Pie (May 15, 2007)

Rebecca : biggest cock on the block.


----------



## Santaclear (May 15, 2007)

The chopping block, that is.


----------



## Ample Pie (May 15, 2007)

I only have a psychic penis, so it's detachable.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 15, 2007)

"Detachable Penis" by King Missile

http://youtube.com/watch?v=zg5TSbE7K2I

I woke up this morning with a bad hangover
And my penis was missing again.
This happens all the time.
It's detachable.
This comes in handy a lot of the time.
I can leave it home, when I think it's gonna get me in trouble,
or I can rent it out, when I don't need it.
But now and then I go to a party, get drunk,
and the next morning I can't for the life of me
remember what I did with it.
First I looked around my apartment, and I couldn't find it.
So I called up the place where the party was,
they hadn't seen it either.
I asked them to check the medicine cabinet
'cause for some reason I leave it there sometimes
But not this time.
So I told them if it pops up to let me know.
I called a few people who were at the party,
but they were no help either.
I was starting to get desperate.
I really don't like being without my penis for too long.
It makes me feel like less of a man,
and I really hate having to sit down every time I take a leak.
After a few hours of searching the house,
and calling everyone I could think of,
I was starting to get very depressed,
so I went to the Kiev, and ate breakfast.
Then, as I walked down Second Avenue towards St. Mark's Place,
where all those people sell used books and other junk on the street,
I saw my penis lying on a blanket
next to a broken toaster oven.
Some guy was selling it.
I had to buy it off him.
He wanted twenty-two bucks, but I talked him down to seventeen.
I took it home, washed it off,
and put it back on. I was happy again. Complete.
People sometimes tell me I should get it permanently attached,
but I don't know.
Even though sometimes it's a pain in the ass,
I like having a detachable penis.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (May 15, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol- after I saw how you responded to Tina's post- I was betting that you would so that is why I got worried about telling you what pixors were   :bow:



Don't worry mine is too big for pixors hurr hurr


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 15, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I thougth it was a totally legit question, I just didn't answer because I know I'm not biggest. LOL
> 
> 74 at my biggest point.... short of 100 by a stretch.



I thought it was legit as well. The OP never mentioned that he wanted to know the women's measurements..he included everyone. I think it's interesting to know, in inches, how big a person is. If a person doesn't want to answer, that's fine..but we don't need to turn every single thread like this into some kinda of "flame the OP or make a joke out of the OP" thread.

This is the weight board. It's not like the OP posted it in the lounge or something. Sheesh


----------



## Wagimawr (May 16, 2007)

Forget girth. I have no string and don't exactly feel like cutting off my circulation with a tape measure *ouch*


----------



## PickleAteIt (May 16, 2007)

78" over my widest bits.

I saw nothing wrong with this initial question either. Actually, it mostly cracked me up with everyone's senses of humour on full display.

It was just plain curiosity, methinks.

It was said once before --- if you are offended by it, stop reading and don't respond! Hugs all round!


----------



## Ample Pie (May 16, 2007)

still not sure where offense was taken with the OP, I saw people react with the same old "gosh, this question again?" attitude and be silly. I didn't see flaming and out and out offense. 

whatev


----------



## Santaclear (May 16, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I only have a psychic penis, so it's detachable.



Does it tell the future? Always remember to recharge it.


----------



## Ample Pie (May 16, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Does it tell the future? Always remember to recharge it.


It new you were going to ask that.


----------



## Jes (May 16, 2007)

i didn't want to answer, for fear of being stoned to death. my numbers are not impressive, you see, here on the fatties board. *sigh*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 16, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> The chopping block, that is.




_You must spread some......_

Gawd, I hate that


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 16, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Don't worry mine is too big for pixors hurr hurr



*swoons*


----------



## Blackjack (May 16, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> _You must spread some......_



...legs.....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 16, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> ...legs.....





LOLOL  :blush:


----------



## olly5764 (May 16, 2007)

olly5764 said:


> O.k. , I am probably going to be shouted down by folks for being childish, but out of idle curiosity, I was wndering who here has the largest body measurements? Is there anyone here over 100 inches around any point?



It was, as I stated, idle curiosity! No, I didn't specify which sex it was aimed at either! It was a serious question, but some of the replies were quite funny! I was more worried about people thinking I was being a perv, or having a go for being immature. Fair play to the people who have replied honestly and well done to the ones who have given us a giggle.


----------



## Blackjack (May 16, 2007)

olly5764 said:


> It was, as I stated, idle curiosity! No, I didn't specify which sex it was aimed at either! It was a serious question, but some of the replies were quite funny! I was more worried about people thinking I was being a perv, or having a go for being immature. Fair play to the people who have replied honestly and well done to the ones who have given us a giggle.



You know, it's really refreshing to see someone like yourself who can laugh at some of the jokes people make at their serious inquiries. Good on you!


----------



## Ample Pie (May 16, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> You know, it's really refreshing to see someone like yourself who can laugh at some of the jokes people make at their serious inquiries. Good on you!




For serious, and just so the OP knows--I really am 74 inches around at my biggest point. So I fail at 100 inches, but I win at posting the truth and being a goofy moron.

w00t


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 16, 2007)

olly5764 said:


> It was, as I stated, idle curiosity! No, I didn't specify which sex it was aimed at either! It was a serious question, but some of the replies were quite funny! I was more worried about people thinking I was being a perv, or having a go for being immature. Fair play to the people who have replied honestly and well done to the ones who have given us a giggle.



:bow: :kiss2:  .


----------



## Tina (May 16, 2007)

Gah! This thread sure did... grow... 

All of this from a tongue-in-cheek remark.


----------



## Waxwing (May 16, 2007)

olly5764 said:


> It was, as I stated, idle curiosity! No, I didn't specify which sex it was aimed at either! It was a serious question, but some of the replies were quite funny! I was more worried about people thinking I was being a perv, or having a go for being immature. Fair play to the people who have replied honestly and well done to the ones who have given us a giggle.



See, now we like you very much.  

I bet you'll start getting some serious answers. And it's not a pervy question; I can see wanting to know. 

We just had to get all the nonsense out of our systems first.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 19, 2007)

And even if it WERE a pervy question, you'd answer it, because you're a little teapot....



Waxwing said:


> See, now we like you very much.
> 
> I bet you'll start getting some serious answers. And it's not a pervy question; I can see wanting to know.
> 
> We just had to get all the nonsense out of our systems first.


----------



## BeaBea (May 19, 2007)

Ok, because this thread made me laugh so much, and because Olly can laugh at himself...

I measure 82 inches around my hips when stood up, and 94 inches when sat down...

Tracey xx


----------



## bigrugbybloke (May 21, 2007)

what about us lads? i bet there might be a bit of competetion here?!

biggest man-boobs
biggest pecs
biggest beer gut
biggest waist
biggest thighs
heaviest bloke


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Aug 16, 2007)

bigrugbybloke said:


> what about us lads? i bet there might be a bit of competetion here?!
> 
> biggest man-boobs
> biggest pecs
> ...



lads or lasses can sign into this thread


----------



## mango (Aug 17, 2007)

*What's the biggest thread on these boards?

I'm just curious...


 *


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 18, 2007)

mango said:


> *What's the biggest thread on these boards?
> 
> I'm just curious...
> 
> ...



I want it to be the "Where's Mango" thread. It's growing every day!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Aug 18, 2007)

Tooz said:


> I think women don't want to be fap material like that.
> 
> Honestly, I got this impression:
> 
> ...



Well then, you could just lie, or not participate in a thread asking a really simple question. It's not like the pposter is requesting nekkid pix now or gtfo.


----------



## bigwideland (Aug 18, 2007)

When seated as the position at point of measurement was not specified, I can get a measurement of 209 cm or 83.6 inches get close sort of, may be.


----------



## William (Aug 18, 2007)

Is there a cash prize involved??

William



bigwideland said:


> When seated as the position at point of measurement was not specified, I can get a measurement of 209 cm or 83.6 inches get close sort of, may be.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 19, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I don't want to know how big around the various penes of dims are, I want to know what they weigh. Come on, gents, how much do your wieners weigh?



Hung like a baby: 14 inches, 8 and a half pounds


----------

